# We don't do that!



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not going to force read this but just bumping for a timely reminder to old and new members alike. Every now and then we get some troll or someone who doesn't respect the rules they say they would follow when the applied to join PB who mess our pool. We don't do that.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f58/what-reformed-board-24779/


----------

